# Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!



## Lord_Wilmore (26 November 2008)

Ihr Lieben, 

bitte wendet Euch unbedingt am besten noch heute an die Bundesnetz- 

agentur, diese sind für missbräuchliche und betrügerische 0900er 

Nummer zuständig, ich habe dazu bereits den Sachverhalt gemeldet, 

ein entsprechender Vorgang ist dazu bereits angelegt, alles was die 

Bundesnetzagentur benötigt sind 5-6 weitere Meldungen von 

geschädigten Verbrauchern, also Euch, um ein sog.Rechnungs-

legungsverbot und Abschaltung der Nummer vozunehmen. 

Habe dazu ein Muster meiner mail angefügt: 

.............................................................. 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit beantrage ich zu oben genannter Nummer 0900 30050050 ein Rechnungslegungsverbot, da ich in missbräuchlicher und betrügerischer Absicht unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen auf eine kostenpflichtige Hotline(Callcenter) gelotst wurde. Daher fordere ich Sie auf, diese Abzocke zu unterbinden und ein Rechnungslegungsverbot zu veranlassen. 

Desweiteren werde ich den Sachverhalt bei der örtlichen Staatsanwaltanschaft anzeigen, habe die zu ständigen Verbraucherschutz sowie meinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten informiert, 

desweiteren behalte ich mir weitere rechtliche Schritte bei einer Ihrerseits Unterlassenen Hilfeleistung vor. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Euer Name 

Eure Anschrift 

..................................................................................................

mail an: [email protected] 

Tel. Anfragen: 02919955206


----------



## spacereiner (26 November 2008)

*AW: Azzur Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



> Unterlassenen Hilfeleistung


 

Was hat das mit unterlassener Hilfeleistung zu tun:-?


----------



## sascha (26 November 2008)

*AW: Azzur Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



> § 323c
> Unterlassene Hilfeleistung
> 
> Wer bei Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr oder Not nicht Hilfe leistet, obwohl dies erforderlich und ihm den Umständen nach zuzumuten, insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Wenn du einer Behörde mit § 323c drohst, zeigst du eigentlich nur, dass du absolut keine Ahnung hast. Also: Lieber eine sinnlose Drohung weniger, dafür eine sinnvolle Aktion mehr: Hast du deinen Bundestagsangeordnenten schon informiert, was da läuft - und ihn gefragt, was er zu tun gedenkt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2008)

*AW: Azzur Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Lord_Wilmore schrieb:


> alles was die Bundesnetzagentur benötigt sind 5-6 weitere Meldungen von geschädigten Verbrauchern, also Euch, um ein sog.Rechnungslegungsverbot und Abschaltung der Nummer vozunehmen.


Mag sein, dass dies seitens der Bundesnetzagentur behauptet wird. Es stimmt nur nach meiner Auffassung nicht. Die Befugnisse der BNetzA sind im TKG geregelt. Da steht u.a.

TKG §67 (1)
Insbesondere kann die Bundesnetzagentur bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen.Sie soll ferner im Falle der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer Rufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Die Bundesnetzagentur *kann den Rechnungsersteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen.
*
Da steht kein Wort davon, dass man dazu 2, 7 oder 324 Beschwerden braucht.

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur bereits 0900-Nummern entzogen hat, bei denen genau dieselbe Masche eingesetzt wurde, hat sie bereits nach der ersten Beschwerde Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung (Logisch, denn sonst wäre das Verbot der Rechnungslegung bei den anderen Nummern ja ungesetzlich gewesen).
Warum auch immer die Bundesnetzagentur offenbar nach nur ihr selbst bekannten Kriterien Bedingungen stellt für Maßnahmen, ist mir ein totales Rätsel. 
Ich kann dazu im Gesetz nichts lesen.
Für mich sieht es fast so aus, als würde man aus mir unbekannten Gründen das (rückwirkende!) Verbot der Rechnungsstellung genau so lange hinauszögern, dass die REchnungen schon beim Kunden sind, bevor sie *rückwirkend* verboten werden. Das dürfte nämlich dann wahrscheinlich dazu führen, dass 100% der Kunden den Abzockern Geld zahlen und nur der Teil der Betroffenen, der sich schlau macht und auch mehrere Wochen dranbleibt, das Geld wieder bekommt (oder behalten darf, wenn es noch nicht gezahlt wurde).

Wie gesagt: Ich weiß nicht, warum es so ist - ich gebe nur das wieder, was mein Eindruck ist. Dass es skandalös wäre, wenn ich richtig liegen würde, ist ja wohl klar.



Man kämpft mit Wattestäbchen gegen die Abzocker und dann auch noch unterhalb der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten und Pflichten?

Beschämend, wenn es so wäre...
Für mich sieht es seit Jahren so aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2008)

*AW: Azzur Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

Wenn man einen Vorwurf gegen die BNetzA erheben will, würde ich prüfen lassen, ob sich die Behörde ans TKG hält. Wie oben zitiert, handelt es sich dabei jedoch um Gummiregeln (Die BNetzA kann, sollte, kann, wenn, blablablubber). Also würde sich die BnetzA im Zweifelsfall sicher rausreden können... Gegen die Abzocker mit Wattestäbchen und Gummiregeln. Klasse! Das solltest Du Deinem MdB erzählen. Er kann gerne nachfragen, warum ich seit Jahren immer aggressiver werde, wenn ich wieder hören muß, dass die Bundesnetzagentur erfolgreich und effektiv ist.
Wenn Du zu Deinem MdB kommst, wird er wahrscheinlich genau damit ankommen. Dann schick ihn mal zu mir 

Einen noch: Azzurro Marketing gibt Dir beim Rückruf den Auftrag, ein Kuvert nach Turin zu schicken. Dort sitzt tatsächlich eine Werbefirma. Die Webseite der "Azzurro Marketing" (das ist kein Firmenname, sondern ein Projektname) gehört einer Firma am Bodensee, die mehrfach einschlägig aufgefallen ist.

Um das zu prüfen, müsste die Bundesnetzagentur nur mal eben ein Whois aufrufen. Hier beispielsweise.
Die Firma ist - wie gesagt - schon länger bekannt. Google
Kuck mal hier


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

ich wurde heut auch von den angerufen hat jemand schonmal den Brief an die geschickt?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich wurde heut auch von den angerufen hat jemand schonmal den Brief an die geschickt?


ich wurde gestern auch von den angerufen haben sie schon den Brief an die geschickt ich möchte das gerne wiessen das Anruf hat es gedauert circa 30 Minuten ich lass mich überrachen von meiner Rechnung diese Monat ich hab nach den Anruf nur schlechte Gefühle!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

welche Nummer wurde angerufen?
Normalerweise wird irgendwann später (etwa in 4 Wochen) ein "Rechnungslegungsverbot" verhängt - das bedeutet, dass niemand etwas bezahlen muß oder jeder, der etwas bezahlt hat, sein Geld zurückfordern kann. Geld zurückfordern ist schwierig, daher ist es besser, das Geld gar nicht zu zahlen oder "unter Vorbehalt". Könnte man nicht schreiben "diese Gebühren zahle ich nur unter Vorbehalt, da ich erwarte, dass die Bundesnetzagentur rückwirkend ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängen wird"?
Ich erwarte eigentlich täglich einen entsprechenden Beschluß der Bundesnetzagentur. 
Im November gab es Beschlüsse gegen 11 Nummern, ebenso im Oktober. Also sollten bald auch Beschlüsse im Dezember kommen. Das ist eine Behörde, die arbeiten immer schön regelmäßig


----------



## blowfish (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist eine Behörde, die arbeiten immer schön regelmäßig



Und muss sich auch ständig mit etwas beschäftigen, sonst gäbe es ja keine Existenzberechtigung oder sehe ich das verkehrt.
Na ja, machen wir ja auch so.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Lord_Wilmore schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben,
> 
> bitte wendet Euch unbedingt am besten noch heute an die Bundesnetz-
> 
> ...





Ist das denn die richtige Rufnummer? 
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ist das denn die richtige Rufnummer?
> lg



Du hast recht, es ist die Rufnummer 09003050050. Vieleicht macht deshalb die Bundesnetzagentur nichts. Da haben bestimmt alle die falsche Rufnummer angegeben.

lg


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-09003050050*

Aaaarg, das ist hier tatsächlich keinem aufgefallen :wall:

Aber Beschwerden zur richtigen Nummer gab es bereits genug.
hier zB: seit 15. November durchlaufend bis gestern:

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09003050050/2

Im Moment ist die Seite der BnetzA-Maßnahmen nicht erreichbar. Mal sehen, ob daran gerade gearbeitet wird 
---------------

Überblick über gesperrte Nummern der Azzurro Marketing
(Datenbasis: Bundesnetzagentur, eigene Aufarbeitung, ohne Gewähr)

RIV ab*   --> 0900-Nummer--> Dauer** --> gesperrt ab

ab 27.08. --> 09003050111 --> 30 Tage --> 26.09. (hier ab 31.8.) (bei RA St* R* tatsächlich ab 27.8.) (Der Sprecher ist aber nicht M*K* von "Telewin", sondern Heinzi. Was ist eigentlich mit "Codename Susi" passiert? Elternzeit?)***
ab 08.09. --> 09003053100 --> 18 Tage --> 26.09.
ab 09.09. --> 09003012001 --> 31 Tage --> 10.10.
ab 14.09. --> 09003010155 --> 12 Tage --> 26.09.
ab 24.09. --> 09003007779 --> 16 Tage --> 10.10.
ab 30.09. --> 09003009011 --> 10 Tage --> 10.10.
ab 10.10. --> 09003007701 --> 11 Tage --> 21.10.
ab 11.10. --> 09003030011 --> 20 Tage --> 31.10.
ab 18.10. --> 09003009091 --> 13 Tage --> 31.10.
ab 18.10. --> 09003010007 --> 13 Tage --> 31.10.
ab 30.10. --> 09003010099 --> 19 Tage --> 18.11.
ab 30.10. --> 09003020001 --> 19 Tage --> 18.11.
ab 15.11. --> 09003050050 --> ?? Tage --> ??.??.

also: ich hab sicher noch 'n paar Rechenfehler drin, aber: es dauerte so 10-31 Tage, im Schnitt 18 - die 09003050050 ist definitiv überfällig.

*    = RIV ab (das ist normalerweise das Datum, ab welchem Beschwerden vorliegen)
**  = Dauer bedeutet: Vom Datum der ersten Beschwerde bis zur Abschaltung der Nummer
***= bereits vor einem Jahr schrieb ich 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> "Susi" spricht aber auch Ansagen für die Firma "Laintel". Das bedeutet möglicherweise, dass in allen Fällen derselbe Dienstleister für diese "Ansagenproduktion" herangezogen wird. *Aber: wer könnte das sein? Wo ist der Schnittpunkt all jener Fälle? Die Frage ist rhetorisch.*


_Dieselben Leute Jahr für Jahr, zur Zeit nennt man sich Telemar, 
Italien ist diesmal dran, beim nächsten Mal dann Kasachstan?
Die Masche bleibt, der Rubel rollt,
Verbraucherschutz ist nicht gewollt,
mit Wattestäbchen reguliert
wird weiter munter abkassiert
Narhallamarsch!_

Ich glaube, ich sollte dieses Thema mal sein lassen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

ja hallo ich wurde von den azzurro marketink heute auch abgezock aber dies mal leider per telefon, und kann vielleich so mit nichts nachweisen auser die adresse und den angeblichen gewinncode,da hab ich mich darauf eingelassen, und die frau die kann ja reden als ob es echt so währe ist echt schade das solche abzocke es och gibt!ich würde echt was dagegen tun wenn ich es nur könnte.mit freundlichem gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ja hallo ich wurde von den azzurro marketink heute auch abgezock aber dies mal leider per telefon, und kann vielleich so mit nichts nachweisen auser die adresse und den angeblichen gewinncode,da hab ich mich darauf eingelassen, und die frau die kann ja reden als ob es echt so währe ist echt schade das solche abzocke es och gibt!ich würde echt was dagegen tun wenn ich es nur könnte.mit freundlichem gruß



das datum ist 5.01.2009 23.00 uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> das datum ist 5.01.2009 23.00 uhr


 un d die nummer 09003040090


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

Diese Nummer wird wahrscheinlich bald gesperrt, dann wird es wahrscheinlich auch ein "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" geben - wie bei fast allen 0900-Nummern der Firma...

Das bedeutet, dass es rückwirkend verboten wird, die 0900-Gebühren (von Euch) zu verlangen.

Bitte schreibe eine Beschwerde mit Namen/Anschrift und Beschreibung des Vorganges an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - dann bekommst Du ein paar Tage später ein Aktenzeichen und mit etwas Glück in ein paar Wochen die Meldung, dass ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt worden ist.

Ersatzweise in ein paar Wochen hier nachfragen.

Azzurro-Marketing ist keine Firma, sondern die Bezeichnung eines Gewinnspiels einer angeblichen italienischen Firma - der Inhaber der Webseite ist aber aus Radolfzell am Bodensee.

Der im Einzelfall Betroffene, der schon mal hier landet, hat sehr guite Chancen, schadlos da raus zu kommen, das ist nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, dass die zuständige Behörde nichts dagegen unternehmen kann und will oder können will. 

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-12.html#post262941


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

ich hab da mal eine sehr interessante Frage! Woher wisst ihr denn eigentlich das "Azzurro Marketing" eine Betrüger Firma ist?

Denn alle die sich hier beschwert haben, haben nicht die Anweisunge befolgt wie man es Ihnen am Telefon gesagt hat!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hab da mal eine sehr interessante Frage! Woher wisst ihr denn eigentlich das "Azzurro Marketing" eine Betrüger Firma ist?


Davon abgesehen, dass "Azzurro Marketing" *ÜBERHAUPT KEINE* Firma ist, sondern laut azzurro-marketing.com eine Bezeichnung ("Marketing Azzurro"), ist das Verhalten der Initiatoren nach meiner Auffassung Betrug, weil im Lockanruf gesagt wird, man sei ein Gewinner und müsse nur mal eben im Callcenter anrufen, um "einige Daten zu ergänzen". Das dauert dann aber ewig, weil viel mehr abgefragt wird, als es durch die Ansage suggeriert wird. Das ist eine bewusste Irreführung, um eine Vermögensverfügung auszulösen in Höhe der Gebühren für die 0900. Ergo: Betrug. Solange das aber kein StA so sieht, ist es nur _landläufig_ Betrug, nicht aber _juristisch_. Herr Zumwinkel z.B. ist _landläufig_ ein Steuerbetrüger, der Knast verdient. _Juristisch_ wird er aber nur eine Bewährungsstrafe kriegen. Das wiederum zeigt z.B., dass_landläufige_ Einschätzungen oft näher an der Wahrheit bzw. Gerechtigkeit sind, wenngleich weiter vom Gesetzbuch (mitsamt der Lücken) entfernt. Gut, das war jetzt ein philosophischer Exkurs 

Weitere Fragen?
Wenn Du mir jetzt noch den genauen Grund Deiner Nachfrage mitteilen könntest?
Und: Die Anweisungen kennst Du? Woher? Ich kann sie leider wegen 0900-Sperre nicht abrufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

woher willst du denn wissen das azzurro marketing keine firma ist? du willst also sagen das du im torino warst und hast dich erkundigt?

zum anderen jeder der anrufer wusste davor das diese nummer 1,99 kostet also wer sollte denn da von betrug sprechen wenn alle die dort anrufen es freiwillig tun?

es heisst daten abgleichen und ein paar fragen beantworten

und ich weis auch alle die den brief nach torin geschickt haben, haben auch etwas gewonnen, ich denke nicht das durch leute die sagen ich wurde am telefon betrogen solch eine nummer nicht einfach so eben mal gesperrt wird.

die meisten die sich aufregen haben nicht mal den brief weg geschickt wie will man denn da auch was gewinnen?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*

Der anonyme Poster scheint ein ja starkes Interesse zu haben, hier eine Werbe- und Weißwaschaktion  zu starten. Was mag ihn wohl dazu bewegen?  Das kommerzielle Motiv springt sofort dabei  ins  Auge.  Wieviel mag er dabei  profitieren? Was die Glaubwürdigkeit betrifft, hat Aka einen  1000 mal höheren Stellenwert als  der Anonymous.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> jeder der anrufer wusste davor das diese nummer 1,99 kostet also wer sollte denn da von betrug sprechen wenn alle die dort anrufen es freiwillig tun?


1. Siehe LG Hildesheim: "selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/200225-post127.html

2. In Deutschland reicht es offenbar aus, dass ein Preishinweis erfolgt - dann kann man im Mehrwertbereich schalten und walten, wie (was) man mag.

Länder, in denen der Gesetzgeber mehr Ahnung hat, sind da konsequenter: Schau Dir mal an, wie die britischen Regulierer den Verbraucherschutz umsetzen... "Ein kurzer Anruf, um ihr Passwort zu erfahren. Nur 1,50 Pfund pro Minute". Anrufdauer 7 Minuten - Sperre der Nummer subito und Strafe dazu...

So ist es richtig.

Wer suggeriert, dass der Rückruf kurz ist, täuscht bewusst und in Bereicherungsabsicht. Das ist nach meiner Auffassung Betrug, unabhängig davon, dass es vielleicht alle paar Monate oder Jahre mal einen Twingo gibt.
Die Flammkuchenconnectionableger der Glücksbringer haben auch jahrelang gedacht, sie würden sich auf dem Boden des Gesetzes bewegen. Ich hoffe, denen wird schmerzhaft klar gemacht, dass sie sich irren...

Das erhoffe ich mir bei den Gewinnanrufsabzockern schon gar nicht mehr, da bin ich bescheiden. Aber wer hier versucht, diese Leute reinzuwaschen, muß mir wenigstens sagen, was ihn motiviert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Azzurro Marketing-090030050050-0174 2711500 Rechnungslegungverbot beantragen!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> woher willst du denn wissen das azzurro marketing keine firma ist? du willst also sagen das du im torino warst und hast dich erkundigt?


Als Adresse ist angegeben

Via dell'Arsenale, 25
Torino
Dort befindet sich ein Mailbox Dienst 


Es dürfte sich also nicht um die eingetragene Firmenadresse handeln.
Laut Auskunft italienischer Verbraucherschützer ist eine Firma "Azzurro Marketing" dort nicht bekannt.
Auch die verfügbaren Datenbanken italienischer Firmen ergeben kein Ergebnis. Daraus darf man folgern, dass es diese Firma nicht gibt.

Womöglich gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit einem unter der *Bezeichnung* "Azzurro Marketing" durchgeführten Telefongewinnspiel in Italien im Jahre 2008. Die Informationen dazu befinden sich auf der Webseite azzurro-marketing.com, die einer einschlägig bekannten Firma in Radolfzell gehört. Aus dem für Radolfzell zuständigen Postbezirk werden offenbar Reisegutscheine einer österreichischen Firma als Gewinne versendet, die die Anbieterkennung "TMR" tragen.

Bei dem italienischen Gewinnspiel lief das so:


> Alla fine della telefonata il cliente ricevera' il codice di prenotazione, che utilizzera per la prenotazione  del soggiorno. *Per prenotare il cliente dovra' spedire una lettera alla Casella Postale: Azzurro Marketing - Via Arsenale 25/M-N   10121 Torino *


Klar, dass eine Firma in Italien *rein zufällig* unter dem Begriff "Marketing Azzurro" ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet, bei dem man einen Brief an ein Postfach der "Azzurro Marketing" beim selben Mailbox-Service schicken soll. Niemals würde mir einfallen, dass es sich dabei 
um einen Hinweis darauf handelt, dass - ebenso wie zuvor bei dem österreichischen Anbieter H*B* - die deutsche Firma, der die Webseite gehört, der "wirkliche" Veranstalter des Gewinnspiels ist. Eine Firma, die Gesellschafter einer österreichischen Firma war, deren Geschäftsführer seit Jahren hier in diesem Forum bekannt ist, weil die Zahl seiner unseriösen Kunden Legion ist.

Das ist nebensächlich, soll aber zeigen: Wenn ich hier schreibe, dass es diese Firma nicht gibt, dann habe ich meistens sehr gute Gründe, dies zu schreiben. Wir recherchieren hier im allgemeinen gründlich, Fehler sind aber freilich nicht ausgeschlossen. Insofern freue ich mich, wenn Du mir den Firmeneintrag der "Azzurro Marketing" zeigen kannst.

Ich muß nicht in Turin gewesen sein, um ein "Mailboxes Etc"-Geschäft anzuschauen. Das haben wir hier in München auch. 
"Heinzi" ruft ja ohnehin nach eigenen Angaben "im Auftrag der Firma Telewin an". Ob es diese gibt, ist ebenfalls fraglich - aber warum sollte man zu einem mutmasslich erfundenen Namen eine korrekte Firmenangabe packen? Interessiert sich ja eh keiner dafür, was die da daherreden.
Warum ist aber eine tatsächlich existierende italienische Firma daran beteiligt, die nicht Telewin heisst? Wieder eine Irreführung??? Würde im Zweifelsfall ein Staatsanwalt das Verfahren wieder einstellen, weil die angegebenen Identitäten "oft Vollfälschungen sind"? Das zumindest würde nicht funktionieren, da ja eine real existierende Firma mit den Vorgängen in Verbindung steht. Insofern sehe ich da noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. Das kannst Du ja ggf. weiter leiten 




> es heisst daten abgleichen und ein paar fragen beantworten


Der sich "Michael Kaiser" nennende Anrufer sagt wörtlich
_und für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben_
Kann sein, dass man das inzwischen "juristisch optimiert" hat. 



> und ich weis auch alle die den brief nach torin geschickt haben, haben auch etwas gewonnen


Eine solche Aussage könntest Du ohne genaue Sachkenntnis des Vorgangs nicht machen. Also bist Du entweder ein Plauderer oder direkt involviert. Andere logische Erklärungen für diese Deine Behauptung sehe ich nicht, würde sie aber prüfen, solltest Du welche anzubieten haben. Und wenn (was ja Fakt ist) ein Brief an das italienische Postfach einer tatsächlich existierenden Firma die Versendung eines Gutscheins aus Villingen-Schwenningen auslöst, kann man auch daraus Schlüsse ziehen.



> ich denke nicht das durch leute die sagen ich wurde am telefon betrogen solch eine nummer nicht einfach so eben mal gesperrt wird.


Nummern werden gesperrt, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur Kenntnis davon erhält, dass sie rechtswidrig genutzt werden. 
Das genau dürfte der Grund sein, dass Nummern der "Azzurro marketing" eine Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit haben, die etwa der eines Igels auf der A7 entspricht.
Dass Du hier versehentlich doppelt verneinst, interpretiere ich als Freudsche Fehlleistung. Oberste Heppenheimer Liga ist das nicht 



> die meisten die sich aufregen haben nicht mal den brief weg geschickt wie will man denn da auch was gewinnen?


Vielleicht will man gar nichts gewinnen, sondern nur nicht belästigt werden? Und auch nicht betrogen...


----------

